# Resource Management Support Clerk - Any Recommended readings?



## Tristonarcand1010 (9 Jul 2013)

I'm currently interested in joining the Canadian Armed Forces as a Resource Management Support Clerk (RMSC). I want to do quite a bit of reading on the occupational courses necessary to become a full time RMSC. E.g.  Fundamentals on Resource Management, basic accounting, Military writing. I was hoping someone can recommend me any books (including author). Preferably books I can order on www.amazon.ca

Very much appreciated!

Thanks

T.


----------



## MikeL (9 Jul 2013)

Full time RMSC Regular Force RMS Clerk

I don't know if there is books you can find on Amazon that are relevant for QL3 RMS Clerk.  Everything you need to know at that level(QL3) will be taught to you on the course, and you will learn more through time in the job and future career courses(QL5, etc).


----------



## Teager (9 Jul 2013)

Pretty much what Skeletor said. Most of the course involves military writing and how to use certain programs for claims and HRMS ect. I'd suggest being proficent in spelling and grammar and maybe having a look at the use of military terms that can be found on this site.


----------



## MJP (9 Jul 2013)

Practicing your typing would serve you best.  Forget books, get a typing program or find one online and practice practice practice.  Just as important get in shape for BMQ...


----------



## lyndsay (10 Jul 2013)

Here's a bit of information about the occupation training that you may find useful/insightful:

Canadian Forces Logistics Training Centre (CFLTC)
Ziouani Division
Resource Management Support Cadre (RMS)
Resource Management Support Cadre (RMS Cadre) is commanded by a Logistics Captain. This cadre is the result of the amalgamation of Finance and Administration Training Companies on 18 November 1996 and the re-organization of the School on 11 January 1999.

The cadre is responsible for the occupation training of all Regular and Reserve Force Resource Management Support Clerks (RMS Clks).

The cadre also provides training in keyboarding, Information Systems (IS), Military Writing and Central Registry to officers and NCMs of other occupations such as Supply Technicians, Stewards, Cooks and the Military Police.
The courses conducted in RMS Cadre are as follows:
•	Regular/Reserve RMS Clk Apprentice QL3 
•	Regular/Reserve RMS Clk Journeyman QL5 
•	Regular/Reserve RMS Clk Supervisor QL6 
•	RMS Deployed Operations 
•	RMS Cashier Specialty 
•	RMS Release Specialty 
•	RMS Depl Engr Sp (course is conducted at the CF School of Military Engineering in Gagetown) 
Resource Management Support Clerk QL3
Aim
The aim of this course is to prepare candidates to operate as an RMS Clk in a base or unit environment.
Scope
This course consists of 55 training days and covers the following topics:
•	Perform General Office Duties 
•	Perform Central Registry Functions 
•	Provide Personnel Administration 
•	Provide Pay Services 
•	Provide Personnel Movement Support 
•	Provide Operational Support 
•	Perform Release/Transfer Related Functions 
•	Prepare correspondence 
•	Perform FMAS functions 
Resource Management Support Clerk QL5
Aim
The aim of this course is to prepare candidates to function as a first line supervisor.
Scope
The course consists of 23 training days and covers the following topics:
•	Perform General Office Duties 
•	Carry out Civilian Personnel Administration 
•	Provide Personnel Administration Services 
•	Perform Cashier Duties 
•	Provide Personnel Movement Support 
•	Provide Operational Support 
•	Perform Release/Transfer Related Functions 
Resource Management Support Clerk QL6
Aim
The aim of this course is to prepare the candidate to function as a senior non-commissioned officer. 
Scope
The course consists of 18 training days and covers the following topics:
•	Supervise General Office Duties 
•	Establish an Orderly Room 
•	Supervise Financial Resource 
All references and study material will be supplied by CFLTC. Due to recent problems with viruses, the use of outside software is forbidden on the computers provided in our facilities however, students can bring their laptops and set them up in their rooms. Personal USB devices of any kind are not permitted to be attached to DND computers

Resource Management Support Clerk Release Clerk
Aim
The aim of this course is to provide the training required to prepare personnel to perform the duties of the Release Clerk.
Scope
The course consists of 17 Training Days. The course content entails the knowledge and skills required for the RMS Release Clerk Course as described in A-PD-055-002/PP-002 Part 2, CF Manual of Non-Commissioned Member's Structure Vol 2 Occupation, covering the following topics:
•	Brief Member on Release Entitlements 
•	Prepare Release Documentation 
•	Finalize Release File 
Resource Management Deployed Operations
Aim
The aim of this course is to prepare personnel to perform the duties of a Resource Management Support (RMS) person during deployed operations.
Scope
This course consists of 9 training days. The course content entails the knowledge and skills required for the RMS Depl Ops Course as described in A-PD-055-002/PP-002 Part 2, CF Manual of Non-Commissioned Member's Structure Vol 2 Occupation which includes the following performance objectives:
•	Provide personnel services support in a deployed environment 
•	Provide administration support services to deployed personnel 
•	Perform financial management functions for deployed operations 
•	Manage deployed CCPS RE pay transactions 
•	Manage foreign cashier operations 


Resource Management Support Clerk Deployed Engineering Support
Aim
The aim of this training is to prepare personnel to perform the duties of a RMS Depl Engr Sp Clerk during deployed operations and domestic applications.
Scope
This course consists of 20 Training Days. The course content entails the knowledge and skills required for the 00298 RMS Depl Engr Sp Course as described in A-PD-055-002/PP-002 Part 2, CF Manual of Non-Commissioned Member's Structure Vol 2 Occupation which includes the following performance objectives:
•	Administer Engineering Projects 
•	Administer Engineering Contracts 
•	Administer Engineering Property Records 
•	Prepare Engineering Reports and Returns 
Resource Management Support Clerk Cashier Services Specialty

Aim
The aim of the training is to prepare RMS Clerk personnel to perform the duties required of Cashier Services, Head and Sub-Cashier.
Scope
This course consists of 8 Training Days. The course content entails the knowledge and skills required as described in A-PD-055-002/PP-002 Part 2, CF Manual of Non-Commissioned Member's Structure Vol 2 Occupation which includes the following performance objectives:
•	Disburse Public Funds 
•	Maintain Public Funds


----------

